# LG HG2 BATTERIES



## Imotions (15/6/16)

who has stock on these batteries or 4bay charger and battery combo

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (15/6/16)

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/batteries-and-chargers


----------



## Imotions (17/6/16)

thanks @Andre anwhere jhb area? any idea if Vape king getting @Stroodlepuff as Alberton is near by where i live

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lim (17/6/16)

have some coming next week


----------



## Imotions (17/6/16)

battery and chargers@Lim

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinndeep (28/6/16)

Who has stock at the moment of the turds?


----------



## MoeB786 (28/6/16)

Check @Sir Vape and @Morne


----------



## Feliks Karp (28/6/16)

@Maxxis / lungcandy have LG's.

http://www.lungcandy.co.za/get-some...es-chargers/lg-hg2-3000mah-20a-18650-battery/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (28/6/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/lg-hg2-18650-3000mah


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/6/16)

https://e-cig.co.za/product/lg-hg2-3000mah/


----------

